# Vos Courts Metrages Et Autres Vdo's



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Postez-ici vos *meilleures* créations VIDEO pour en faire profiter tout le monde.

     Je vous demande de bien vérifier avant de poster que tous les droits vous appartiennent, que tous les noms présents au générique et les comédiens sont d'accords d'apparaître à l'image et que *la bande son est libre de droits*. Ne postez pas des films de plus de 25 minutes et assurez une compression raisonnable en pensant à ceux dont la connexion n'est pas une ADSL 20 Mo/s ! Respectez les formats standards pour permettre à chacun de pouvoir les visionner (H.264, .mp4, .mov, .avi, .wmv, etc...).
     Le contenu de vos films doit bien évidemment respecter la charte du forum. :modo:

------------------
*REGLES DU JEU*​

  - Votre film ne doit pas dépasser 25 minutes
  - Votre post doit contenir bien sûr le lien sur lequel on peut télécharger votre film mais aussi son titre et une courte description (afin d'éviter les téléchargements inutiles)
  - Mentionnez si vous le pouvez le matériel que vous avez utilisé pour le tournage et la post production ainsi que les logiciels utilisés (iMovie, Final Cut, etc...) et les anecdotes que vous voulez ajouter.
  - ENFIN, MENTIONNEZ LA TAILLE DU FICHIER A TELECHARGER !!

------------------
_Pour ceux qui ne savent pas comment uploader leur fichier,_ cliquez ici (Rapidshare) (100 Mo max) ou freeuploader (50 Mo max) ou ezupload ou video-perso (20 Mo max)
_Si vous connaissez de meilleurs sites pour uploader vos fichiers, vous pouvez bien sûr les utiliser. En revanche il faudra vous débrouiller pour uploader votre film ou soyez gentils de demander comment on fait sur un autre topic ou en MP (merci)_ 
------------------

*A VOUS DE JOUER !!!* ​


----------



## Mr.Toune (14 Janvier 2006)

TITRE DU FILM : Les harengs sont cuits
PROD : La Loutre et Mr. Toune
REALISÉ PAR : Cl'em's, La Loutre et Mr. Toune
DURÉE : Env. 8 minutes
TAILLE DU FICHIER : 35 MO
FORMAT : mpg4
.................
Pour le télécharger, cliquez ici
.................
PITCH : _Deux provinciaux montent à Paris... et vont faire une drôle de rencontre !_

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une voiture et une caméra DV (TRV-900). Pas de lumière artificielle (C'est un peu le problème, d'ailleurs !)

MONTAGE : Final Cut Pro

BANDE SON : Soundtrack (Apple)

ANECDOTE : Tourné en une seule prise et totalement improvisé...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

Excellent ce commencement avec les appels de phares


----------



## Mr.Toune (14 Janvier 2006)

Merci !  J'en mettrais bien d'autres mais pour les droits musicaux... c'est pas évident !
J'aimerai d'ailleurs avoir l'avis d'un modérateur là-dessus ! Est-ce vraiment primordial ???


----------



## tedy (14 Janvier 2006)

Excellent Mr.Toune 

C'est vrai qu'il y a trop de feux à Paris 
Bon a quand le prochain????

Bonne continuation


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Les harengs sont cuits
> PROD : La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> REALISÉ PAR : Cl'em's, La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> DURÉE : Env. 8 minutes
> ...




Excellent, bravo !   



> ... Pas de lumière artificielle (C'est un peu le problème, d'ailleurs !)
> ...



Justement, je trouve que ça donne une ambiance qui colle à l'histoire.


----------



## guigus31 (14 Janvier 2006)

bon jme lance... soyez indulgents c'est mon premier mini film... ca remonte a y'a 3 ans maintenant.
à la base je l'ai fait pour essayer imovie, ce qui explique le scenario tres tres tres poussé et la qualité du montage... no coment!

Titre: Western Total
Resalisé par: moi, debut 2003
Materiel: une camera analogique branchée sur mon vieux powermac 8600, montage sur imovie (sous os9) sur le meme ordi.
Technique: image par image
Acteurs: playmobils (le cowboy, le cowboy mechant, le clodo qui a rien demandé)
Taille: 2 Mo
Format: .Mov
Durée: une minute...
Voir le film


----------



## tedy (14 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> bon jme lance... soyez indulgents c'est mon premier mini film... ca remonte a y'a 3 ans maintenant.
> à la base je l'ai fait pour essayer imovie, ce qui explique le scenario tres tres tres poussé et la qualité du montage... no coment!
> 
> Titre: Western Total
> ...



Bas ecoute la qualité n'est pas top mais c'est sympas egalement 
Pas du tout dans le même style que le premier  mais tout aussi interessant 
C'est con que j'ai mes exams à bosser.... Sinon j'aurai bien éssayé aussi :hein:


----------



## guigus31 (14 Janvier 2006)

ah oui c'est compressé a mort, a l'epoque y'avait pas l'adsl dans ma campagne... j'ai bien la verssion un peu mieux mais bon c'est sans trop d'interret c'etait vraiment fait a la va-vite.
en tout cas ce fil est prometeur si y'a du monde qui vien poster ca sera chouette! toune j'adore les trucs que tu fais, tes photos sont exelentes aussi!
++


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Janvier 2006)

Très bon début ! On croierait presque un grand classique 
On oublie presque le manque de vie des personnages !
Avec 3 playmobils, je trouve que tu t'es plutôt bien démerdé.

La course est lancée ...  !


----------



## Faribole (14 Janvier 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Les harengs sont cuits
> PROD : La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> REALISÉ PAR : Cl'em's, La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> DURÉE : Env. 8 minutes
> ...




Salut Mr Toune

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le lien actif pour télécharger ton film à partir de la page Rapid Share... Pas doué.


----------



## Mr.Toune (14 Janvier 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mr Toune Je n'arrive pas à trouver le lien actif pour télécharger ton film à partir de la page Rapid Share... Pas doué.



Ben normallement, il te suffit de cliquer sur "cliquer ici" dans mon post. Je te redonne le lien si ca ne marche pas : http://rapidshare.de/files/11003506/Les_harengs_sont_cuits.mp4.html

Ensuite, tu cliques sur "free", tu patentes le temps du compte à rebours (Env. 30 sec) qu'on te donne un code en 3 lettres que tu dois rentrer dans une rubrique et tu fais "download"...

Si le compte à rebours n'apparait pas, c'est que trop de monde est en train de télécharger sur Rapidshare. Ressaye plus tard...


----------



## guigus31 (14 Janvier 2006)

ah ouais c'est un peu l'usine a gaz quoi...moi non plus j'avais pas compris comment falait faire pour voir ta video. j'irais voir demain pas le courage là...


----------



## Faribole (14 Janvier 2006)

Très bon ton film Mr. Toune ! Pour de l'impro, ça tient la route (c'est le cas de le dire...) !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais c'est un peu l'usine a gaz quoi...moi non plus j'avais pas compris comment falait faire pour voir ta video. j'irais voir demain pas le courage là...



Moi je n'ai toujours pas compris et comme je suis un grand impatient, sans lien directe, j'abandonne.


----------



## alan.a (15 Janvier 2006)

Pour rester dans les Playmobils

Titre: euh ... il n'y en a pas vraiment
Réalisé par : des jeunes dans un centre social, dans les caves d'un immeuble des quartiers (j'étais le technical advisor )
Materiel: Canon XM 2
Montage et sono sur iMovie, sur un powerbook 1ghz.
Technique: séquences et image par image
Acteurs: playmobils
Taille: 2.8 Mo
Format: .mov (H264)
Durée: 1 m 18

et hop


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Janvier 2006)

c triste ton film...


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2006)

un peu glauque mais bien tordant quand meme... j'aime bien la sequence ou il sont dépréssurisés, ca fait très vrais!


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Janvier 2006)

oui, ca sent le vécu....


Ok je sort...


----------



## Pochtroi (16 Janvier 2006)

Comme c'est moi qui ai lancé le thread, je me devais de proposer un court. N'ayant pas réalisé, je vous propose un film de Mr.Toune auquel j'ai participé avec notre bande de potos de l'époque.

TITRE DU FILM : Gautier
REALISÉ PAR : Mr. Toune
DURÉE : 25 minutes
TAILLE DU FICHIER : 92 MO
FORMAT : mpg4
.................
Pour le télécharger, Cliquez ici
.................
PITCH : _Que feriez-vous si l'un de vos amis était un gros boulet d'une niaiserie sans précédent ? En bref, que feriez-vous si votre ami était... GAUTIER !?_

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une caméra Hi8.

MONTAGE : De magnéto à magnéto (Technique du "Rec-Pause")

BANDE SON : Originale, enregistrements acoustiques.

ANECDOTE : Notre premier film (Soyez indulgents). Le film durait à l'origine 35 minutes. On l'a "relifté" pour l'occasion avec Final Cut Pro. Il dure maintenant 25 minutes : LA LIMITE POUR LE POSTER ICI !!!!!





P.S.: Voici l'affiche de "Les harengs sont cuits" (premier film du thread)


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2006)

je suis en train de visionner le 1er film, pas mal. En tout cas, l'affiche est géniale.


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2006)

J'y vais de ma petite proposition.

TITRE DU FILM : Présence passagère
REALISÉ PAR : Cricri
Taille du  Fichier: 19.1 MO
FORMAT : mpg
Durée : 4'44"
.................
Pour le télécharger, Cliquez ici
.................
PITCH : Impressions nocturnes

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une caméra Hi8.

MONTAGE : Conversion Analogique -> Numérique avec carte RT MAX - Montage sur FCP

BANDE SON : Boulez.

ANECDOTE : Un premier essai basé sur un travail photographique ancien

PS : à suivre un autre travail sur des portraits (moyens de tournage semblables. Conversion avec boitier Canopus et montage sur FCP)


----------



## william (19 Janvier 2006)

Cool !!! bel perf en impro  !!! pas trop galère à trouner sans controle de l'images ????


----------



## Mr.Toune (22 Janvier 2006)

Cool Merci William ! Non pas trop galère car j'avais un retour : la cam était gaffée sur le tableau de bord et l'écran LCD tourné vers moi. Donc, contrôle de l'image en conduisant et pour le passager.


----------



## Pochtroi (27 Janvier 2006)

Désormais, pour vous fainéants, vous pouvez voir Les Harengs sont cuits en un seul clic !

Merci qui ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans les Playmobils
> et hop



j'aime beaucoup !

une sorte de remake des 20 premieres secondes de y'a t'il un pilote dans l'avion !


----------



## Pochtroi (27 Janvier 2006)

... Et pour compléter, le lien direct vers Gautier

P.S.: désolé j'ai raté la limite de temps pour éditer mon message de quelques minutes... :rose:


----------



## titefee57 (15 Février 2006)

bonjour tout le monde

si ca vous interresse je fais partie d une association de courts metrages et nous organisons un festival à Metz depuis 12 ans. C'est moi qui selectionne les videos amateurs (on entend par la,les films qui n ont pas ete tournes en pellicules..)Alors si ca vous dit que vos productions (delirantes ou non)soient diffusées sur grand ecran devant un public qui votera pour elire le film de la soiree..contactez moi!!
a bientot sur le forum et peut etre en vrai au festival!


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Février 2006)

Sympa ce fil... j'en profite pour poster un courts métrages...






*TITRE DU FILM:* Le Rendez-Vous
*PROD:* Autonom'2004 & Soap Bubble Production
*REA:* Hassan Lemsouguy
*DURÉE:* 7'30
*FORMAT DE DIFFUSION:* Flash 8

*PITCH:* Gérard, 40 ans, se prépare à se rendre à un rendez-vous avec l'une de ses conquêtes : aujourd'hui, Patricia. Seulement, un retard est parfois préférable.

LE FILM

Pour ceux que ça intéresse:
Tournage DVCAM (DSR300), couleur, 4/3, montage Avid Adrenaline, mixage Protools.


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Février 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Les harengs sont cuits
> PROD : La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> REALISÉ PAR : Cl'em's, La Loutre et Mr. Toune
> DURÉE : Env. 8 minutes
> ...



Pas mal !   !


----------



## TheraBylerm (25 Février 2006)

Boah, y'a plus personne ici ? C'est triste... :rateau:


----------



## supatofa (27 Février 2006)

ya du bon...


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Mars 2006)

TITRE DU FILM : Titi La Rute
PROD : Mr.Toune
REALISÉ PAR : Mr.Toune et Alexinsse
DURÉE : 12 minutes
FORMAT : mpg4
.................
Pour le visionner, cliquez ici
.................
PITCH : _Alain le Mingoya a 34 ans. Il vit, sepuis 4 ans, au 67 Avenue de Marigny et il travaille dans la communication. Frederic Dule, Alias "Titi-La-Rute" a 31 ans. Il vit, depuis 10 ans dans le monde du porno._

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une caméra Aaton 16mm ; Matériel Lumière et Son professionnel.

MONTAGE : Avid.

:modo: AVERTISSEMENT : Bien que le pitch du film puisse paraitre choquant, aucune image n'est censurable. Le texte peut néanmoins parfois heuter la sensibilité des très jeunes.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Titi La Rute
> FORMAT : mpg4
> Pour le visionner, cliquez ici


Il n'y a pas un endroit ou il est possible de le sauvegarder pour le mettre dans son iPod?


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de l'uploader via Rapidshare. Je le ferai à l'occas. Ca fait plaisir de t'entendre Gwen, ca faisait longtemps ;-)


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2006)

En effet, on te vois plus souvent sur iGénération 

Bon, j'ai hâte que tu Upload le film car j'apprécie toujours autant le précédent (Les Harengs...) qui est en permanence dans mon iPod et que je me suis encore regardé la semaine passée avec délectation.


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Mars 2006)

Non c'est vrai, je ne suis plus trop sur iGénération... disons que j'ai fait le tour de mon ipod ;-). Je reviendrai quand Apple en sortira un nouveau qui me donnera envie d'acheter.

Pis ici, je ne suis pas toujours le bienvenu, j'y viens un peu pour poster des courts...
En espérant que celui-ci ne se fasse pas ejecter !

J'éditertai ce message pour ajouter le lien Rapidshare que je suis en train de créer.

Merci pour tes commentaires ;-)
A+

-------------
EDIT : 

Lien pour télécharger via Rapidshare :
http://rapidshare.de/files/15412721/Titi_La_Rute.mp4.html

:modo: AVERTISSEMENT : Aucune image n'est censurable. Le texte peut néanmoins parfois heurter la sensibilité des très jeunes.


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Mars 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Titi La Rute
> PROD : Mr.Toune
> REALISÉ PAR : Mr.Toune et Alexinsse
> DURÉE : 12 minutes
> ...



Je me suis bien marré ! Haaaaa... dommage qu'on ne voit pas un p'tit bout du porno...


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Mars 2006)

Bon, je poste une annonce dans ce thread, qui me semble bien approprié pour... 

En novembre dernier avait lieu à Berlin une "rencontre artistique" organisée par Tilianai. La deuxième partie de cette rencontre se déoulera à Paris les 27, 28, 29 avril prochains, festival cloturé par une soirée à la Flèche d'Or... Et dans le cadre de ce festival, une projection de courts métrages sera organisé.

*J'en appelle donc à vos courts métrages !*
Le thème est la ville de Paris et/ou de Berlin, leur identité, leur vie, leurs images, leurs sons, leurs sens, leur population, leurs amours, leurs deceptions... bref, tout ce qui constitue l'identité urbaine de Paris et/ou de Berlin...

Plus d'information ici

A bientôt, peut être !


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2006)

Mr.Toune a dit:
			
		

> Lien pour télécharger via Rapidshare :
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15412721/Titi_La_Rute.mp4.html


Wahoo. ça télécharge. J'ai été le premier à lancer un téléchargement pour ce fichier. Je peut donc dire fièrement "PREUMS" comme ton bon boutonneux qui se respecte 

Bon, reste plus qu'as regarder le film et je fais mon commentaire ensuite


----------



## jojofk (9 Mai 2006)

TITRE DU FILM : Auto-ficiton

REALISÉ PAR : fj botbol
DURÉE : Env. 3 minutes
TAILLE DU FICHIER : 48 MO
FORMAT : divx
.................
Pour le télécharger, cliquez ici
.................
PITCH : travail de fac, thème: l'automobile

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une voiture et une caméra DV (Panasonic NV-GS400). 

MONTAGE : Final Cut Pro


----------



## Faribole (9 Mai 2006)

"Auto-fiction", ou auto-friction ? Beau film. L'état de nature (la forêt) avant le crash de la civilisation automobile ?


Ma micro contribution :

Format QuickTime
Poids : 12 Mo et des poussières
Durée : une minute et des poussières
Cam DV Sony et iMovie

A voir ici : http://felixculpa.free.fr/movies/elevation


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Mai 2006)

Jojofk. Pas mal... Cependant, j'ai trouvé le début une chtouille trop long. Mais ce n'est qu'un avis qui n'engage que moi...

Dis donc, Faribole, t'en as du bol (ok, je sors) : les paysages, la nature, la neige... et cette vue ! grrrr ! Et dire que l'été, la chaleur, la mauvaise transpiration arrive.

Je profite de ce petit message pour glisser un autre message : a l'occasion de la ArtBox 2.0, nous recherchons des courts métrages à diffuser. Comme ce n'est pas le propos du thread, je laisse simplement le lien.

A bientôt, peut être...


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> TITRE DU FILM : Auto-ficiton
> 
> REALISÉ PAR : fj botbol
> DURÉE : Env. 3 minutes
> ...




Y a comme un problème chez moi :





Au bout de trente secondes/une minute j'ai ce problème.


----------



## jojofk (9 Mai 2006)

merci d'avoir pris le temps 

@ TheraBylerm : j'aime bien ma forêt.. y ai peut être un peu trop traîné, ouais..  

@ Faribole : chouettes images.. peut être as-tu oublié de désentrelacer, noN?

@ macmarco : peut-être le serveur free 

@.. +


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> @ macmarco : peut-être le serveur free




Le fichier est téléchargé sur disque.
La capture vient de VLC.
J'ai essayé avec MPlayer, j'ai le même problème.


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2006)

En même temps 48,7 Mo pour 3mn&#8230; c'est un peu décourageant.
Tu n'as pas moyen de l'exporter dans un format plus léger ? 
Je vois que tu as travaillé avec FC Pro. Tu peux l'exporter en utilisant Compressor pour atteindre une taille plus raisonnable.


----------



## jojofk (10 Mai 2006)

je le lis avec quicktime.. mais je viens d'essayer VLC, et effectivement message d'erreur au début, mais ensuite je lis le film sans pb.  :hein: 

La taille du fichier c'est par soucis de qualité.. et parce que je ne suis pas fortiche en compression, trouvant par ailleurs que le divx _rendait_ pas mal..


@+


EDIT 
page permanente (qui m'empêche pas de bloguer, quoi ): LA 
 
              /EDIT


----------



## Faribole (12 Mai 2006)

Salut jojok

Merci pour la remarque sur la nécessité de désentrelacer une vidéo pour une lecture sur un moniteur, je ne savais pas. Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à la qualité de compression de ta vidéo, y compris avec des fichiers plus gros que le tien. Bref, j'ai encore pas mal de progrès à faire. Mais le truc que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et qui me gonfle le plus, c'est de ne pas retrouver les mêmes couleurs dans le fichier QT compressé que celles présentent dans le "visionneur" iMovie. Des couleurs qui deviennent systématiquement plus ternes, moins contrastées, moins saturées, etc... Le bleu du ciel, par exemple, est beaucoup plus profond dans l'original, un vrai ciel d'hiver par beau temps, alors que dans un fichier QT, ça tourne pâlichon... J'ai essayé des réglages de compression en rajoutant du contraste ou de la saturation, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver les valeurs de l'original... Si tu as (ou quelqu'un d'autre sur ce fil) un petit tuyau dans ce domaine, je suis preneur.
Au fait, est-ce qu'il faut une version pro de DiVix pour compresser en DiVix ? Ou on peut le faire avec VLC en libre téléchargement ? J'aimerai bien continuer avec QT via iMovie, mais je commence à bloquer...


----------



## jojofk (14 Mai 2006)

Salut Faribole

Je n'utilise pas Imovie mais final Cut, et franchement ne sais pas à quoi est due la perte de qualité. Sans doute à la compression. Tu peux télécharger le codec divx et si tu as quicktime pro exporter en divx en choisissant la taille finale du fichier. Le serveur free n'acceptant pas de fichier de plus de 50Mo, du coup j'ai mis 49 et j'ai eu une bonne qualité d'image, mais comme dit plus haut, 49 Mo pour trois minutes, ce n'est sans doute pas la meilleure solution. Je pêche encore beaucoup au niveau de la compréhension... 
Désolé de ne pouvoir réellement répondre à tes question. Sinon pour te dire que VLC n'export pas mais lis, seulement, à ce que je sache..  

@+


----------



## jojofk (17 Mai 2006)

lien mis à jour beaucoup (6x) moins lourd..


----------



## jojofk (19 Juin 2006)

yo! je me réponds encore..  pour signaler le passage de la vidéo en salle..  au ciné cité de Strasbourg si y'a du monde dans le coin sans doute des trucs sympa à découvrir... :




@+


----------



## jojofk (31 Juillet 2006)

bon ça fait un peu mon topic à moi tout seul! (_je suis une bande de jeunes_... )

alors si on faisait dans l'anecdotique famillial ici?...  

mes chiots en promenade, montage et filmage un peu à l'arrache, gainsbourg peut être _too much_.. m'enfin.. :rose: 

 

@+


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

*un petit up pour Exxon
*


----------



## Exxon (20 Septembre 2007)

C'est une bonne journée au boulot qui m attend.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

[youtube]xSwBVmIs2wo[/youtube]

Musique Fred Frith "Oh wie schön ist Panama"
caméra JVC HD3
quai des Antilles à Nantes

sur un poème d'Alberto Caeiro dans le recueil "Le Gardeur de Troupeaux" en pensant beaucoup à Álvaro de Campos, 2 hétéronymes de Fernando Pessoa

ah oui, on entend pas la lecture du poème ?

normal


----------



## Kraan (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Vous trouverez en annexe le lien qui méne à un site sur un spectacle musicale qui se monte sur la belgique avec la collaboration de ma société de production et réalisation vidéo.

Dans la partie S.I.L.E.N.C.E (extraits musicaux) vous pourrez découvrir en exclusivité le clip du 1er extrait.


http://www.mickj-3.com/website/mickj-3.html


Bonne vision à tous et n'hésitez pas à faire vos commentaires soit sur le site soit sur ds.prod@swing.be


K.

(PS: le clip n'a pas encore été désentrelacé pour le net)


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

tu demandes quoi ? des commentaires ? des critiques ? de la part de membres de macgé ou sur ton site ?

t'es entre la pub (interdite par la charte) et la demande de commentaires en vidéos et dans ce cas&#8230;

dans le doute, ej fusionne avec le truc sur les vidéos (sinon, j'aurais fermé)


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2008)

pas un court-métrage mais une vidéo destinée au départ à ce sujet

[DM]x4f2d7[/DM]


----------



## Tigr'roue (21 Mars 2008)

TITRE DU FILM : Le Mans ca descend
PROD : Ride Inside
REALISÉ PAR : Ride Inside
DURÉE : 3min30
TAILLE DU FICHIER : 36 MO
FORMAT : Xvid
.................
Pour le télécharger, cliquez ici
 .................
PITCH : Vidéo prouvant qu'au Mans, il n'y a pas que les 24h... mais aussi du roller... et en descente

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une voiture et une caméra DV (Sony HC40). 

MONTAGE : Final Cut Express 2

BANDE SON : Cyril pereira

dispo sur you tube aussi et dailymotion

et a peu prés toutes les vidéos du site sont fait sous FCE


----------



## alxbizar (16 Avril 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4yeja_travesty-monkey_creation


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Juin 2008)

Carapaces des Caraïbes
Ci-dessus, une vidéo amateur sur le thème Pirates des Caraïbes!!
J'aimerai avoir votre avis sur la chose!!

Quelques détails: Les costumes et accessoires ont été trouvé quelques secondes avant le tournage, l'animation 3D ainsi que le montage ont été réalisés sur un mac (le mien!!)

Petit jeu:

Je fais parti du casting, devinez lequel des personnages j'interprète!!

A gagner, 1 CdB!


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Tu es Franklin?

Sympa comme tout  
(et conciliant le daron  )


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Juin 2008)

Raté pour la réponse...
Sinon oui on s'est bien marré mais ça se voit sur le Making Of je crois!!


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

_j'ai transféré ici, ça me semble plus communataire. (étant membre d'une asso Kino, j'aimerais bien que ce fil vive un peu )
_


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Juin 2008)

Très bien, merci du transfert!!


----------



## turnoftheworld (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici un exemple de montage fais sur FC2 en 3semaines depuis l'afrique du sud.

Cest avec plaisir que je vous présente notre épisode 4  Le Sri Lanka.
Merci de le faire partager à vos contacts et ainsi de suite, je vous en remercie davance.


LIEN: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6169e_episode-4-tour-du-monde-turnofthewo_travel

Si vous avez raté les épisode 1,2 et 3 voici ladresse: www.dailymotion.com/turnoftheworld


Bon été.
Laetitia et Guillaume


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

ouais&#8230;

ouais&#8230;

bah aujourd'hui, j'ai pas envie&#8230;


j'aime bien le "si vous avez raté les épisode 1,2 et 3" avec déjà une faute et un historique sur les forum *1 message* qui dit que de toutes façons on a loupé l'épisode&#8230;

c'est pour vous faire connaitre ? 

_elle est jolie Laetitia&#8230; _


----------



## Mr.Toune (7 Août 2008)

Il existe encore ce sujet !!

Bon ben alors, je repars, comme en 40 à vous poster des mon-mon, des ta-ta, des montages.
3 clips en fait.

------
*RENAUD :*

TITRE DU FILM : A la téloche
PROD : WM
REALISÉ PAR : Mr. Toune - Willy
DURÉE : 2'55''
ANNEE : 2006

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une Pana DVX-100 - 1 Kino, 1 manda.

MONTAGE : Final Cut

ANECDOTE : A la demande de Renaud himself mais juste comme ça, sans thunes. Pas de "vraie" prod. On a juste récupérer la manda et le kino un dimanche-lendemain de tournage.
2 heures de tournage. 1 Jour de montage.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmgba_a-la-teloche-le-clip-renaud_music

------
*MOTTO (Anciennement Albaron Street) :*

TITRE DU FILM : Melody Lipstick
PROD : WM
REALISÉ PAR : Mr. Toune
DURÉE : 2'18''
ANNEE : 2007

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : 1 Sony Mini DV très très vieille que je connais même pas la référence.

MONTAGE : Final Cut

ANECDOTE : Pas d'éclairage.
1 Jour de tournage (si on peut appeler ça tournage). 2 ou 3 Jours de montage. (je ne sais plus).


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2pgmr_melody-lipstick-le-clip-albaron-str_music

------
*MOTTO :*

TITRE DU FILM : Fortune Cookie (Meaning of life)
PROD : WM
REALISÉ PAR : Mr. Toune
DURÉE : 1'57''
ANNEE : 2008

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : 1 Sony Mini DV très très vieille que je connais même pas la référence. (La même qu'au dessus en fait).

MONTAGE : Final Cut

ANECDOTE : Pas d'éclairage.
Quasi aucun tournage à part des plans de baignoire et un peu à la fin du film. Bref, environ 1 heure de tournage.
Le reste, c'est de la récup' Google Images, You Tube etc...
1 Jour et 1 Nuit de montage.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6ckq7_fortune-cookie-the-meaning-of-life_music

-----------------------------

ET LONGUE VIE A CE SUJET !!!!!


----------



## Nanaky (23 Août 2008)

A mon tour !

Voici une petite parodie réalisée avec des amis. Pour infos je ne jou pas dedans 
Je me suis occupé des prises de vues et du montage sur FCE (bon c'est mes début avec ce logiciel donc soyez tolérant :rateau

Voilà amusez vous bien 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5cnwi_saw-5_fun


----------



## Mr.Toune (7 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben j'en remet un petit. Y a pas de raisons.

LASTIC :

TITRE DU FILM : La Béquille
PROD : WM
REALISÉ PAR : Mr. Toune
DURÉE : 3'27''
ANNEE : Dec 2008-Jan 2009

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : Une Pana DVX-100 - 1 Nikon D90 (pour les plans : de Paris, de la baignoire, des chiens, du chat).

MONTAGE : Final Cut

ANECDOTE : Budget nul. Juste une Pana DVX 100 empruntée à une prod.

LIEN : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7xqyo_la-bequille-le-clip-lastic_music


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Février 2009)

Hop, hop... un détournement parodique, en guise de court métrage, _just for fun_ !
Un détournement sonore en animation 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8clvf_le-professionnel_fun


TITRE DU FILM : Poétik Réplik: Le professionnel
PROD : studio gühmes
REALISÉ PAR : les gühmes 
DURÉE : 1'
ANNEE : 2009

MOYENS DE TOURNAGE : une tablette graphique, des potards.

ANECDOTE : fans de films 1kult. Just for fun, mais y'en aura d'autres


----------

